# Cancer



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This isn't a flame as such, more a post of despair because I've just had the news that my Uncle has lost his battle against Cancer. 

After being diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas 18 months ago, he was given a maximum of 6 months to live. Miraculously he fought on an extra year seeing through christmas and another birthday, but seeing his degeneration over that time really saddened me and goes to show that even with all the advancements in technology, DNA etc, a horrible thing like this can still exist in the world today.

He went peacefully after losing all his energy over the past few months, but it cut down a 55 year old man who never smoked, drank and was fit & healthy.

I pray that one day i will open up a newspaper and see a headline about researchers finding a cure for this terrible disease.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Terrible and the older you get the more friends and relations you know will get it    Both my parents and my partner have had cancer and all have made a full recovery


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Terrible and the older you get the more friends and relations you know will get it    Both my parents and my partner have had cancer and all have made a full recovery


This is a scary and very true fact !! Truely horrible range of diseases :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My dad died of this awful disease when he was 61. It is not nice as it causes so much suffering to the patient and the people around him.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear your sad news, Kevin.

It's always terrible to lose relatives or friends. Sometimes they can go peacefully, like your uncle did. Sometimes they have to suffer.

I've lost my aunt, my uncle and my dad to cancer. I was with my dad to the end, bar the last day which still makes me sad  
My sister had cancer and made a full recovery.
My mum was extremely, extremly close to dieing last month and I was with her (she didn't know that I was there) but she made a remakable recovery.

Our accountant was diagnosed with cancer only last week but one that has already spread.

As David says: the older you get the more you come into contact with illnes and death. I don't think it's all bad and of course it's part of life and it makes you appreciate health a lot more


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry to hear this Kev


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Dreadful news Kevin. A lot of families, it seems most? (mine included) are affected by Cancer in some way. Think over all the good things about your Uncle, and just try and think positive. :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry to hear Kev but it it is just not older people,and the rate for recovery is getting better so are the treatments,secret is to catch it early.
Keep on wearing your yellow band and maybe do something positive to donate money to the treatment.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that kev  It trully is a hideous disease.

I lost my mum when i was 13 (she was 44) to Cancer & 3 of my grandparents all lost their fight against this disease quite some time ago.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> it cut down a 55 year old man who never smoked, drank and was fit & healthy.


My uncle was also all of these things, and died of a heart attack aged 55 also. There seems no reason for these things :?

Puts all of our other petty worries and problems in life into perspective.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have had relatives pass away with this horrific disease! Believe you me it is not a very nice sight to see when your loved ones are looking like they are dying and are so vulnerable.

My later brother had cancer of the pancreas. Not nice at all with many blood tranfusions and operations to save him. He was 38 when he passed away 5 years ago. Leaving a wife and children. My later father died of lung cancer when I was just 7 he was age 48. Not nice at all when they go into hospital and never return home.

Now I am nursing my 68 mother who is housebound, frail and only found out last week she has two shadows on her lung and she doesn't want to be treated or hospitalised and she also has Emphysema too.

Life is a shit, Nice people keep you going with comforting words. You have to keep so bloody strong and your head above water to keep control of how you feel and try to find a distraction from the problem otherwise you end up breaking down.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

I am extremely sorry to hear the news.

Words just are not enough.

Good friends are enough, they make life worth living, as does a family & all the mischief, tears & fun.

After all who on earth could recount a tale of a friends youngster drawing on a sofa in wax crayon & having it jet-washed (by a unholsterer using solvents) for the best part of a day & the marks would still not come out of the sodden mass...would not have missed it for the world...

We were not built to last, only to have fun....

Kindest regards
Mark


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear your news Kev. It's a truelly awful disease that seems to be ravaging the planet.

Chin up mate. :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> This isn't a flame as such, more a post of despair because I've just had the news that my Uncle has lost his battle against Cancer.
> 
> After being diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas 18 months ago, he was given a maximum of 6 months to live. Miraculously he fought on an extra year seeing through christmas and another birthday, but seeing his degeneration over that time really saddened me and goes to show that even with all the advancements in technology, DNA etc, a horrible thing like this can still exist in the world today.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this.

My unlce lost his battle with cancer of the prostate at xmas just gone - it was a horrible time. You have my sympathies.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Puts all of our other petty worries and problems in life into perspective.


And makes you appreciate the good things/times much more!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry to read this Kev,

The one thing I know is life is too short.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

This is a sad topic very close to home. We are on the home run leg with my dad who is a way down the line with prostrate cancer. It's cruel and indiscriminate decease and touches many peoples lives. Trouble is all too often, it's 'other people' who get it, which is fine until it comes calling.

My condolences and sympathies to you and your family in sad times. Remember the good times and why life is for the living.

Put's other crap into perspective eh? :wink:

If you fancy a beer pm me. Otherwise take it easy - these are useful contemplative times to reflect on ones own life and how one lives it.

All the best.

garyc


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for EVERYBODY'S kind words. It's much appreciated at this hard time.


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

an ironic topic after 'that' that topic you posted (which was then deleted after all the objections) about iirc predicting the death of the late great Pope John Paul in his final days !


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I feel for you Kev as I have some understanding of what you've been through - though my experience is limited to my Dad. It's awful to see how many people close to you have been touched by this and you have my deepest sympathy.

My dad has leukemia and has had prostate cancer. Once you've had prostate your 'PSA' levels have to be continually monitored in case there are signs that it will return., One of the nasties with prostate cancer is that it can spread to the bones which is not good news.

The leukemia seemed to be pretty controllable until the prostate cancer made an appearance. Then after radiotherapy for that the leukemia has never been the same and it's been a constant battle.

2 weeks ago my dad saw the specialist and was told that his PSA levels have risen slightly alarmingly. Last week he had a bone scan. We should have the results soon and as you can imagine we are all concerned.

I hate this disease. It's so indiscriminate. Yes you can make personal choice to reduce your likelihood of contracting (eating well, no smoking etc) but you're still going to be exposed to all the enviromental pollutants etc that could also contribute (unless you can move to greenland or something!).

Thoughts are with you mate.

Damian


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> an ironic topic after 'that' that topic you posted (which was then deleted after all the objections) about iirc predicting the death of the late great Pope John Paul in his final days !


Without taking this thread off track its probably worth clarifying what really did happen.

The thread was deleted by Kev as he felt it upset too many people and despite what many think that was not his intention hence he himself removed it.

The actual final judgement from Jae (which I totally agree with) was that the thread should have stayed. It did not break any rules and should have been left where it was due to freedom of speach outweighing the fact that some people would be upset by it. If we has a rule that people weren't allowed to be upset by people's posts then we'd have hardly anycontent!

This information was not posted at the time and neither was the thread restored as the decision came very shortly before the death of the Pope and it would have been insensitive to do so.

Please don't take this thread off-topic. If you wish to discuss my comments then start a new thread.

Thanks.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I just wanted to say thanks for all the messages and IM's of support over the past week. The funeral was today and everything went smoothly.

Your kind words were much appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Only just spotted this thread, my sincere condolences on your sad loss, as has been said it is a truly horrific disease which has touched most of us.

My ex-partners mother died of bowel cancer which spread after two traumatising operations. She was like a 2nd mother to me and only 41 when she passed away.

A strong vibrant woman who never smoked, in her final days she weighed less than 6 stone and had gone blind - truly awful.

my sympathies.


----------

